# What should I eat for healthy skin?



## Derek Wilson (Feb 24, 2019)

Obesity is the leading health issue around the globe. Having a body with not an extra inch of fat is a real game in today?s time. Maintaining a good figure and keeping a track on the calories has been a widely practiced procedure nowadays. While the world is moving towards a hi-tech era, physical activity is losing its existence which is one of the major reasons for excessive weight gain. Although exercising is the first and foremost step you must take, add these low-calorie foods for faster weight loss.


Have a look at what you can have to speed up the weight loss:


1. Celery

Rich in water contain, these green colored sticks make a great snack without making you feel guilty. 100gms of serving provides you with 16kcal.Having a good amount of fire, it leaves you feeling full for a long time.


2. Mushrooms

These fungi know how to avoid being high on calories. It has a fairly high amount of protein, is a good source of fiber and has many other nutrients too. Be gentle with the butter or oil while sauteing, 100 gms of mushrooms provide 38 kcal.


3. Cabbage

Famous for its cancer-fighting properties, cabbage can be consumed raw, in salads, or soups. Either way, you end up having low caloric food which aids in burning fat. Per 100gm of servings gives 25kcal.


4. Asparagus

Being one of the favorite side dish items, asparagus is not only low-calorie food but has fiber which fulfills your satiety. Eat it raw, steamed or grilled, 100 gms of serving provides 20kcal.


5. Cucumber

Juicy, rich in water content, cucumber is famous amongst the veggies as the best salad item, providing only 16 kcal per 100 gms of serving. Cucumber can help quench your thirst thereby preventing snacking in between the meals.


6. Watermelon

This red, summer fruit is the sweetest thing you can have while keeping a track on your calorie. Rich in antioxidant and boosting your metabolism, this is a must have fruit when you think of shedding those extra fats. 100 gms of serving provides 30kcal.

Thanks!


----------



## Jolt (Sep 20, 2019)

You should try carrier oils for, it's great for skin and they do not contain any GMO or hexane; in fact, they're natural. They are even used in the food industry, so you don't have to worry. I noticed my appetite improved and headaches gone since I'd started using it.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes, I heard about this.


----------



## REHH (Sep 23, 2019)

Jolt said:


> You should try carrier oils for, it's great for skin and they do not contain any GMO or hexane; in fact, they're natural. They are even used in the food industry, so you don't have to worry. I noticed my appetite improved and headaches gone since I'd started using it.


Are you talkin about ingesting oils like MCT or putting on the skin.


----------

